# Summer Time Bass Fishing Lures?



## Qd74

What are some of the best summer time bass fishing lures to get since summer is coming?


----------



## Bassbme

Pretty much the same stuff you throw in the spring ........ crankbaits, spinner baits, rubber worms, stuff like that. Plus top water........ a BIG plus on top water


----------



## Bass-Chad

Spinnerbaits, Buzz baits, soft plastics, frogs/any top water, crankbaits, swimbaits do very well in the summer.


----------



## young-gun-fisher

Frogs on matted grass or around wood is awesome. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd

buzz baits in the early morning,or as the sun is going down is hard to beat at those times of day.jerk baits/spinnerbaits and crank baits at other times of day.look for shade during mid day and afternoon.you will find fish there.the depth u find fish depends on water temp.and time of day,month and body of water.but regaurdless of the time of year,look for cover.


----------



## Pigsticker

One in particular is the Jitterbug. Once the sun goes down and youre ready to wrap it up make a few cast in the dark. Usually low/no wind then and the bass are more night feeding oriented with all the hot and sunny days. You dont even need to be able to see the lure just listen.


----------



## bassnut

Double bladed buzzbaits ,Pop r's and Frogs, try these around heavy cover


----------



## Intimidator

I also like Kaotik Chatterbaits! 
I had not thrown a Chatterbait in several years...picked them up again last year after starting to Bass fish in the dark...I'll never stop throwing them again!


----------



## Lempnerb

Pumpkin seed power bait Texas rigged worms and top water frogs 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MikePastorFishing

anything and everything. i tend to junk fish more often in the summer.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Qd74 said:


> What are some of the best summer time bass fishing lures to get since summer is coming?


Here's a good one when/if the bass are deep. This is the Bomber-BD7F. It will run up to 18ft. deep.

If you can bang this down the hill of a ledge drop or a point drop you can sometimes catch'em in big numbers schooled-up.


----------



## KWaller

heddon zara spooks, lipless cranks, and Norman lures fat boy crank baits (love them things)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gibson330usa

For small river fishing Rebel Craws seem hard to beat.


----------

